# Newbie questions about MacOs X



## DaveNYC (Sep 16, 2000)

I'm curious about MacOS X and its Unix-based platform. Does this mean Unix programs will run on MacOS X? What about Linux programs?


----------



## dukejava (Sep 16, 2000)

yes, however, Libc and other UNIX libs and programs will need to be ported.  Once this has been done, it will be a matter of modifying the source code a little and recompiling for the PPC architecture.


----------

